

Google Blocks Millions of .co.cc Domains, attackers now using .co.tv - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/07/google-blocks-co-cc-attackers-are-now-using-co-tv.html

======
joejohnson
Google needs to find an algorithmic way to block spammers and malware
websites. This is bound to happen over and over, and Google will waste time
chasing these doamins around, while accidentally removing a few non-malicious
websites from its index.

~~~
wccrawford
How many domains do you think will be willing to give away free subdomains if
Google keeps delisting them because of spam/fraud/etc?

This won't happen for very much longer.

